# NUB event at my local B&M



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Oke guys here the pics you all wanted to see. 

First two are "action pics" the third is the result. In the fourth pic Sam is using my Stogie Nubber that I won in a contest kept by ylo2na on this board. And the fifth pic is one for my family album, me and Mister sympathico!! :redface:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics Toni. Hopefully ill get to meet Sam one day. That custom rolled is great too!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics! I hope that they do a NUb event at my B&M. They look like a really good time.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing Toni.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Very nice pics. It looks like it was a lot of fun ...........


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome toni! looks ike you had fun! hah.

ya i really hope they do a nub event somewhere around here. id love to meet sam!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pics looks like it was fun


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good time Toni? Of course it was. I hit three nub events when he hit the northeast. Nice pictures.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Where was this at Toni? looks like you had a great time...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sam is the man! Got to love the StogieNubber product placement.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sam Knows how to throw a event


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Really great picks Toni--Sam I'm sure you know Toni is a great person & hope to meet up next year (2009) at Cigar Fest---I really like your hats Sam---Crap I'll take 1 of each--LOL.

Where do you get your hats? Looks like you guys had a blast---And a custom roll to boot---Marvelous!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

paint said:


> Where was this at Toni? looks like you had a great time...


At NPU in Den Bosch, Holland!! Great place, great owner who is also the importer of the NUb cigars.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pics Toni. Congrats on a good time.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like a great time! I am so made I was in Massachusetts when Sam came out here to IL!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sam is a great guy and a lot of fun to hang out with! Come to Houston anytime brother!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

great pics seemed like you really enjoyed this


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

sam......


----------

